# The worst cold sweat ever *HELP*



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

Please help

I just started having night cold sweats. Its horrible. Its probably 73 or so at night, so its noy cause its hot. This has never happened before I started wieght lifting, which was about a month ago. It happened a couple of times, and I really didnt think to much about it. 

Last night I woke up DRENCHED, and freezing cold, this cant be good

I take aminos anti-oxs flax oil multi and creatine (liquid)

I doubt they have anything to do with it, but what ever.

The only other cold sweat thread was good but nothing ever came of it.

Please if anyone has any info Please let me know.

Thank you


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 2, 2004)

Tell us about anything else going on in your life. Stress? Anxiety? Anything unusual?


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

Nothing out of the ordinary, My life is better than ever, and Im in the best shape of my life and feel great. But this is killing me, I woke up like 5 times this morning.


----------



## once was fat (Mar 2, 2004)

You may be coming down with the flu, or you got a bad case of food poisioning.  Try to remeber what you ate exactly the las two days and post it.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 2, 2004)

Thats what I was thinking too.  Or I could be overtraining symptoms.


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

It first happened 2 weeks ago twice, I didnt think to much of it, till this morning. And Im sure I didnt over train. I really dont understand.


----------



## brodus (Mar 2, 2004)

How long ago did you start weightlifting?

Are you sure you aren't taking any prohormones or anything?

Do you take anything to sleep, like Melatonin?


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by brodus *_
> How long ago did you start weightlifting?
> 
> 1 month ago, why do you ask, this doesnt happen to newbies does it?
> ...



Thank you all for your concern, and help


----------



## brodus (Mar 2, 2004)

Well, if you're a "newbie" your body is probably racheting up testosterone and other hormones to support the increased stress you are placing on it.   I don't know how old you are or how long you've lived before you started training, or what kind of shape you are in, so it's hard to say, but if your testosterone levels were relatively low, and you started doing squats and other big lifts, your levels would shoot up and you might have effects like acne and possibly the sweats you speak of.  

Hot flashes or cold night sweats are usually an indication of either oncoming flu, food posioning, or something hormonal.  For instance, if I take Melatonin I wake up with cold sweats.

How old are you?  What is your diet like? When do you take the creatine, and how much at a time?


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

Im 21, I eat really good now im on a high protein diet, that about the only restriction, i dont eat alot off saturated fats, but thats about it, its really normal. 
the creatine i take is a liquid creatine its called Body Tech creatine elixer. I only take what it says to take i think its 5g, right before i work out.


----------



## brodus (Mar 2, 2004)

Cool.  Well, you know, if you just totally switched your diet up, started lifting heavy, and taking creatine, and cut out foods you used to eat, all manner of things can happen as your body adjusts.  Are the cold sweats unbearable?  I would guess they will pass once your hormone levels stabalize. If it gets bad, talk to a doctor.  You've evidently made  a lot of changes over the last month, so some sides are to be expected. 

You may want to buy some regular dry creatinbe and mix your own shakes.  I think liquid creatine is bunk, b/c creatine is only active in a solution for about four hours before it begins to deteriorate.  I think there is a study out there about liquid creatine behind b.s.


----------



## squanto (Mar 2, 2004)

ive heard excessive alcohol consumption to cause night sweats. i looked it up on the internet and it says spicy foods, tobacco, heroin and other serious diseases can contribute to them. id look at any other serious changes youve made to your life too (quitting drugs, etc). as for supplements... i wouldnt recommend starting creatine if youve onyl been weightlifting for 1 month. you might want to try to take supplements out and see if that helps, or address other changes youve made in your life since then. ive never heard of night sweats from starting to weight train, but thats not to say it doesnt happen... id just try to address other things first.


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

Thank you guy, you've made me feel a lot better.

I dont drink, dont do heroin, I hope I dont have any other serious diseases, though I do eat alot of hot sauce, and smoke alot of pot but that hasnt changed in years (havent quit)

I will stop taking the liguid creatine. I also started drinking over a half a gallon of water a day where before I only drank ice tea and not as much

Thanks again youve been a lot of help I do feel a lot better
hopefully they stop soon, very soon


----------



## Vieope (Mar 2, 2004)

_ Do you feel shortness of breath, chest discomfort ? _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 2, 2004)

you might wanna cut the weed down to once a week...:\


----------



## miamiguns (Mar 2, 2004)

Spitfire, cut out those amino acid sup's bud.  Some people react in all the wrong ways to those sup's.  I still believe that amino's are in part responsible for me getting type 1 diabetes at the age of 23.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

Sorry, I dont know anything about your situation...  But did I read correctly?  Are you taking liquid creatine?


----------



## Vieope (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> But did I read correctly?  Are you taking liquid creatine?


_ I told him to stop that.  

Seriously *Spitfire*..Do you feel shortness of breath, chest discomfort ? _


----------



## jeremy 77 (Mar 2, 2004)

*daytime cold sweats*

Interesting , what about daytime cold sweats? it is winter here and the house us about 68 degrees,although the floor is cold. during inactive times [not always but probably daily] i will experience cold feeling in hands and feet but will start sweating slightly for no reason. I began training a coulple months ago and changed my diet, daily routine, and other things. I am under much less stress than before i quit my previose job 6 months ago.  it seems like its my blood pressure or something, because it also happens in any streesfull situation , i dont know, i am very healthy though, i believe. 168 5'9 . maybe it is because of the major changes that ive made in my life.  It does worry me a little though. If your afraid of cancer start eliminating the thousands of toxic chemicals in our society,watch what you put in and on your body. skin is the largest organ dont use potentially harmful personal care prouducts, Dr. Samuel Epstine, cancer prevention coalition, belives this to be a major cause. Don't use fluoride!!! there is no reason to use it, it is toxic, the fluoride used in tooth paste and water supplies[sodiumfluoride, sodium monofluorophosphate,ect.] is a toxic waste product of fertilizer production, or alluminum production, it is not the natural form calcium flouride, which the original too much fluoride causes skeletal fluorosis a debilitating illness. there are thousands of studies proving this. areas with high fluoride have higher rates of cancer. this is hard to believe but its true!! i have tons of info on this, also reduce your sugar consumption. well gotta go  email me for more


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

No, nothing else, I noticed hot flashes at work, also didnt think much of it. Yeah I stopped the liguid creatine, and I'll stop taking the amino acids, I know im now geting enough protein so I dont even think I need them now.
Thank guys for your help
Ill do anything to make them stop..... well mabey not everything


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

Just dont buy liquid creatine... It is not what is making you sick, it is just draining your wallet.  Creatine is not stable in liquid form.  Basically it turns into flavored water.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> No, nothing else, I noticed hot flashes at work, also didnt think much of it.
> 
> Ill do anything to make them stop..... well mabey not everything



_ Read this :
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003216.htm
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003218.htm
_


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

www.webmd.com


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

All very good info but noe of that applies to me except for the exercise, it was  over 6 hours later so I dont think that applies
I did nothing different today. but tomarrow I will cut out creatine and the amino acids and see how things go 
Thanks again, Joe


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

Oh and mabey the gustatory sweating (spicy foods)


----------



## nas (Mar 3, 2004)

Based on what you've said here, I don't really thing it is related to you working out or your supplements.  At worst you working out is putting extra stress on your body which is bringing out a pre-existing condition.  I'd cut out smoking all together man.  It isn't too hard to do, especially when you are starting up working out.  Also, it sounds like you aren't drinking nearly enough fluids.  Just as a reference, I drink a glass of water (12oz) before going to the gym, a glass of protein / milk after (12 oz), 3 24 oz. water bottles during the day at work, and maybe a couple more at night.  I'm drinking around a gallon per day, rather than a half gallon.  This is particularly important with creatine...


----------



## Vieope (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nas *_
> This is particularly important with creatine...


_ Exactly. _


----------



## squanto (Mar 3, 2004)

bah, i find it hard to believe that pots gonna do anything like that to him. i know plenty of people who smoke a whole bunch and work out, it doesnt seem do do anything to them... not to mention i did it myself for years.


----------



## Mavs (Mar 3, 2004)

I think you're doing a good thing getting off of the liquid creatine.  Not only is the liquid a rip-off, but I tried it one time and was doubled-over with stomach pain for the next hour and a half or so.  Best of luck to you!


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks for the advise guys,
I shit canned the liguid, and the amino acids,
I havent had any sweats in the last two nights thats a really good sign though they didnt happen every night so lets hope ti lasts
Does anyone think the amino's are a good thing, I think I will give it a FEW weeks, and make sure they dont happen again, and slowly start the amino's again.

I am going to in a week or so start taking powder creatine, hopefully everythings ok by then.

Once again thanks again everyone.


----------



## miamiguns (Mar 4, 2004)

If you got rid of them by not taking the supplements then why in the world would you start them again.  You want to get seriously ill?  It sounds like it. 

You can do just as good with natural foods.  Don't be a supplement lemming.

Good luck./.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 4, 2004)

_ Supplements are things that normally you can´t take the necessary amount just by eating. I say take a lot of them. In theory I should be taking near 20 supplements but the world is not perfect and I don´t have money.  _


----------



## squanto (Mar 6, 2004)

you are insane. supplements are not nessecary at all. most of them do nothing for you and have not been evaluated by the FDA. 20 supplements has got do to more harm than good.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by squanto *_
> you are insane. supplements are not nessecary at all. most of them do nothing for you and have not been evaluated by the FDA. 20 supplements has got do to more harm than good.



_ That is because supplements don´t go through the same process of evaluation than medicaments. As far as I remember FDA doesn´t touch in the supplement industry. 
You think they are not necessary ? I hope that nobody heard that. _


----------

